# My first oil change



## sraft (Oct 5, 2017)

I drive ~2400 miles a month and one month has passed since I took delivery, so I decided to do the Cruze's first oil change myself. First of all I am happy to report that it's a piece of cake. With the car on ramps, it took me all of about 15 minutes to change the oil and filter, most of that time waiting for the oil to fully drain out. 

I was surprised to see that car was delivered with a PF64 oil filter, while the manual calls out for a UPF64R filter. I had done some research before ordering the oil filters and came upon this post in another forum - seems like GM is not following their own advise.

https://www.corvetteforum.com/forum...ac-delco-upf64r-cut-open-oil-filter-pics.html

I'm going to have to make sure that the dealer used the appropriate filter when I bring it to them for oil changes!


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

I think mine came with the UPF64R one. It was actually a bit hard to find online when I did my own oil change. 

Not sure what's actually on it since I did one of the free dealer oil changes. It's blue, but the label's facing my oil pan.

I do miss the relatively clean oil filter (cartridge) change from the Gen 1.


----------



## sraft (Oct 5, 2017)

There are three versions (three GM part numbers) of the UPF64R and the one that I bought (Rock Auto has the best price, BTW) was blue, so if the label is facing the pan, it's almost impossible to tell the difference between the PF64 and the UPF64R.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

GM CUSTOMER CARE & AFTERSALES
URGENT - DISTRIBUTE IMMEDIATELY

DATE 02/25/2016
SUBJECT Oil Filter Usage
MODELS 2016 Buick Encore, Chevrolet, Malibu, Cruze, Spark, & Volt Equipped with Engine RPOs LE2, LV7, LFV and L3A
TO All Chevrolet, Buick, & GMC Dealers
ATTN Parts Managers, Service Managers, Service Technicians and Fleet Service and Part Managers

The new small gas engines launched in the 2016 vehicles use oil filter P/N 12667194.
This P/N has been superseded to P/N12670058, then superseded to P/N12674698 (AC Delco UPF64R). 

If this part number is unavailable you can use oil filter P/N 12640445 (AC Delco PF64) until stock becomes available for the P/N12667194 - P/N12670058 – P/N12674698 oil filter (AC Delco UPF64R).

Thank you for your cooperation.

END OF MESSAGE 
GM CUSTOMER CARE & AFTERSALES


----------



## mchitty1 (Feb 9, 2020)

sraft said:


> I drive ~2400 miles a month and one month has passed since I took delivery, so I decided to do the Cruze's first oil change myself. First of all I am happy to report that it's a piece of cake. With the car on ramps, it took me all of about 15 minutes to change the oil and filter, most of that time waiting for the oil to fully drain out.
> 
> I was surprised to see that car was delivered with a PF64 oil filter, while the manual calls out for a UPF64R filter. I had done some research before ordering the oil filters and came upon this post in another forum - seems like GM is not following their own advise.
> 
> ...


I change my 2017 Cruze Premier 1.4t oil with Castrol Magnatec 5W30 Full Synthetic oil and the Delco UPF64R oil filter (recommended) from Autozone (great price) every 7500 miles and the better oil filter makes a difference with the turbo engine, the car runs and sounds great!


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

Yo @Eddy Cruze can't read your post in dark mode FYI.


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

Yeah pf64 will work just fine, just not getting the optimal filtration is all. You'll be fine though don't worry. The pf64 is what's in stock everywhere too so you'll almost have to order online if that's what you want to use going forward.

I remember checked 2 dealerships for that UPF64R and neither one had them. At the dealer. THey had like 3 shelves full of the pf64 though.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

The PF64 is a looooooot cheaper.

I picked up a couple of the UPF64 last time I saw them on Amazon for $8. The price seems to fluctuate a lot.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Iamantman said:


> Yo @Eddy Cruze can't read your post in dark mode FYI.


That's ok, I have no idea what Dark Mode is? Dark Wave yes, Depeche Mode yes, Pie à la mode, sure


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

jblackburn said:


> The PF64 is a looooooot cheaper.
> 
> I picked up a couple of the UPF64 last time I saw them on Amazon for $8. The price seems to fluctuate a lot.


Yeah definitely. I'd wager that's probably why dealers keep the pf64 too. No reason for them to spend a ton more money until GM says they absolutely have to. For now it's optional so they're probably just saving on inventory costs.


----------



## PolarisX (Dec 17, 2017)

It was supposed to be optional until the inventory levels came up for the UPF64R. The dealers are just cheap, and your car won't blow up with a PF64.

Both our cars came with "lube for life" and I stopped going because of that. I don't wanna argue with service about following their own bulletins, so I'll just go back to doing like I have been for years. I enjoy it anyways.

Now if the RS went up my ramps I'd be doing really good, but I gotta take out the jack and stands.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

PolarisX said:


> Now if the RS went up my ramps I'd be doing really good, but I gotta take out the jack and stands.


What ramps? Mine gets up these and a similar plastic set my brother has no issues. The front wind deflector thing drags a tiny bit as you start up, but it's very flexible.


----------



## PolarisX (Dec 17, 2017)

Yeah, mine pushes my Rhino ramps around. I've never even hit my front deflector even once, so its possible its still really stiff?

Either way, I just bought a nice 3 ton floor jack so it's not an issue to me.


----------

